# Tiptronic: Downshifting when coming to a stop.



## Mr_cracker (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. 

Let's say I'm driving in 3rd gear and I'm coming to a full stop, is it a good idea to downshift to 2nd and then 1st? Or is it better to leave it in 3rd and let the car downshift on its own?

Im asking this because i drive often using tiptronic and I don't want to wear out the transmission.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

The trans will downshift how it normally would if it were in drive. It won't hold a gear before downshifting any longer than it does in drive. The only real use of tiptronic is to hold a gear from up shifting automatically.


----------



## Mr_cracker (Feb 7, 2012)

So in other words, I should let it downshift on its own?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

When I first got my car I decided to WOT in first, thinking that it would shift into 2nd; I was surprised when it did not. My last car when in manual would shift up at a certain high RPM to help protect the tranny and the engine.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The whole idea with using the manual select is that you decide when to shift. By design, the transmission will downshift on its own if you don't do so. That is so that it is in the optimal gear for the speed the car is going if you decide to accelerate. Also, it is designed so that you can not force an unsafe shift up or down if it is out of a safe range for the power train.

All that being said, I usually let it downshift on its own unless I have reason to manually downshift.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr_cracker said:


> So in other words, I should let it downshift on its own?


Sure, better than putting wear on the shifter. There's no need to worry; the trans always knows when it is safe to up and downshift although I've publicly stated my quibbles with its logic before. I'm sorry to say the trans will act exactly the same way in regards to downshifting, whether you're in manual mode or not. But in your case I guess this is a good thing


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Guys
While on the subject of down shifting, with the auto trans leaver I push it away from me (RH drive) to select manual mode. When I shift down I pull aft.
Is the Aussie SRi-V the same as the US models for this for ergonomics? I would have preferred to select manual by pulling it towards me ( ok I sit on the wrong side) and then down shift by pushing the leaver forward like a standard sequential gearbox config. 

Is the US Cruze like the Aussie configuration?

Mark


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

For the U.S. Cruze, move shift lever to the left to engage manual select mode. Push forward to shift up, pull back to downshift.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> For the U.S. Cruze, move shift lever to the left to engage manual select mode. Push forward to shift up, pull back to downshift.


_Or in other words_ push away from you to shift up and pull towards you to shift down.


----------

